# Where should i go for trampoline training?



## ChrisC (Aug 23, 2013)

I would like to know, where do i go for trampoline training? i am not allowed to have my own trampoline (i am 15 and my parents don't want one) and every trampoline park i find are meant for birthday parties. i train alone, so i don't think that birthday trampoline parks are the way to go. please let me know what i should be searching for (or correct me if i am wrong about trampoline parks for parties) also, i live in fullerton, CA if that helps with getting a more specific answer.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

You can always hit a Sky High near you, those are all over the place in CA, pretty sure there are a couple near fullerton.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 23, 2013)

is sky high a public place? i thought you had to have reservations


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know what you actually want to do and I don't know about your area but in my area several YMCA's have trampolines and foam pits. They have public access like 2 nights a week and private lessons all the rest of the time.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 23, 2013)

EatMyTracers said:


> I don't know what you actually want to do


i want to practice flips, to put it simply. i want to be able to have your basic front flip, back flip, wildcat, and tamedog down on land before i get to failing attempts in the snow (i am trying to achieve aerial awareness)


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Check the YMCA's near you, they often have trampolines and foam pits. They usually have 2 nights a week of open gym.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 23, 2013)

sweet man  thanks for the info


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

find a gf up at cal state...jump on her bed...new tricks:thumbsup:


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

You should check to see if there's a Sky Zone near you, they have a few locations in cali but I'm not sure how far from you they are. There's one in my city, they have 2 tramps with a foam pit, a room that's about 100' x 30' with trampolines covering the floor and walls, and another smaller room setup the same way for trampoline dodgeball.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> is sky high a public place? i thought you had to have reservations


Sky high is public, looks like this one is the closest to you:

Sky High Sports | Trampoline Park Orange County | Indoor Trampoline Fun Center Orange County, CA

I've only been a few times (when I decided I needed my own trampoline.) But it's pretty decent if all you want is some trampoline time.


----------

